# Windmill Collection (26 photos)



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

There is a farmer / trucker outside of town who collects and restores old windmills. I thought MLS might be interested.

NOTE: The original photos are large high resolution files. It is very easy to zoom in a see details. Email me if there is a specific photo you are interested in.

wm001











wm002










wm003










wm004










wm005










wm006










wm007










wm008










wm009










wm010










wm011










wm012










wm013










wm014










wm015










wm016










wm017










wm018










wm019










wm020










wm021










wm022










wm023










wm024










wm025










wm026










Dave


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic collection. It must be quite exhilarating to see them all working.

We don't see many in this part of the UK.


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Cephis, 
Where are you located. I grew up in Nebraska (41-66) and am familiar with Aero Motor and some others. Did not know of the Nebraska City or Fairbury manufacturers. That is some collection. I know the Sthur Museum in Grand Island would like to have some of them. 
Noel


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By livesteam5629 on 19 Jul 2009 04:08 PM 
Dave, 
Where are you located. I grew up in Nebraska (41-66) and am familiar with Aero Motor and some others. Did not know of the Nebraska City or Fairbury manufacturers. That is some collection. I know the Sthur Museum in Grand Island would like to have some of them. 
Noel


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank you for taking time to post those pixes. They are just great! (I'm gonna snitch the one with the timber gantry.)

Les


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Wm014 is what I grew up seeing in eastern Colorado. Thanks for posting these. Some really weird designs.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

With the up and comming wind turbine, windmill trend, this guy seems to be in a good position to get on the band wagon early.


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

Noel, 
I'm located in SE Minnesota. I guess our profile information no longer shows to other users.

Del 
You may be confusing the "out of service" folding of the blades as the "really weird designs." When the lever is pulled, the blades pull back into the standard looking mill. 

Dave


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cephius on 21 Jul 2009 08:30 AM 
Noel, 
I'm located in SE Minnesota. I guess our profile information no longer shows to other users.


*Many thanks Dave for drawing attention to the missing locations, I hadn't noticed it so I have amended my signature to show location. I like to know where all you guys are even if I will never get to say HI! there.*


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, Where is this collection?? I'm unfamiliar with it.... would like to see it first hand....


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

Scott,
Hwy 63 North, just north of Zumbro Falls. Take the first county road east. It's about 1 mile from the Hwy.

photo_map


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Yup Regal here, guy outside of Scottsbluff has em too up on a hill between there and Mitchell, and another collection on the way to Cheyenne, just a little before you get to Cheyenne Wyo. Neato The Regal


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the great collection of pic's of Windmills. It is very interesting.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Cool! Had no idea there were some in all those shapes.


----------

